

Cannabalt for iOS now open source - mikek
https://github.com/ericjohnson/canabalt-ios

======
dchest
Game License:

    
    
       This game's Content is proprietary and protected by
       national and internation copyright and trademark laws,
       and may not be publicly distributed for free or for profit  
       by anyone but the copyright owner.
    
    

GitHub Terms of Service:

    
    
       By setting your repositories to be viewed publicly, you agree to allow
       others to view and fork your repositories.

~~~
angrycoder
Content(assets) is different from code(source files).

~~~
abrahamsen
It looks like both have been put under github.

~~~
kleiba
It's possible to release code and media under more than one license
simultaneously.

------
wmf
For such a simple game, Canabalt has some non-obvious tuning:
<http://blog.semisecretsoftware.com/tuning-canabalt> I love such attention to
detail.

~~~
fredoliveira
This is an absolutely inspiring post. I've been thinking about the game
mechanics (actual game mechanics :P) for a game I've had in mind for a few
years now, and this is huge inspiration. Thanks for linking it. Sadly, I
haven't found that many posts like this in the past.

------
Mithrandir
Clarification: The engine is the only thing that is FOSS (i.e. everything in
the flixel-ios directory. [https://github.com/ericjohnson/canabalt-
ios/tree/master/flix...](https://github.com/ericjohnson/canabalt-
ios/tree/master/flixel-ios) ) The rest is proprietary[1].

[1]: [https://github.com/ericjohnson/canabalt-
ios/blob/master/GAME...](https://github.com/ericjohnson/canabalt-
ios/blob/master/GAME_LICENSE.TXT)

~~~
spicyj
No; in fact, the game images and sounds are not _free_ , but everything is
open source and available for looking at (except the high scores code, which
they left out to prevent cheating (explained in the blog post)).

~~~
Mithrandir
Big difference between open-source and free, at least as you mean it. As the
Readme says:

"The code contained within the 'flixel-ios' folder is licensed under the terms
of the MIT license."

which allows redistribution. The next paragraph says:

"All other source code remains copyrighted and licensed by Semi Secret
Software, LLC under the original terms. See the Game license (filename
"GAME_LICENSE.TXT" in this archive) for more details. With the exception of
code contained in the 'flixel-ios' folder, _you cannot redistribute our source
code from the original game._ You can use our source code for personal
entertainment or education purposes."

So, the code in flixel-ios is FOSS (you can redistribute it,) but the code
_outside_ of that directory is source available _only_ (no redistribution.)

Edit: Proprietary software is "...computer software licensed under exclusive
legal right of the copyright holder. The licensee is given the right to use
the software under certain conditions, but restricted from other uses, such as
modification, further (re)distribution, or reverse engineering.

"Closed-source software, or software distributed without its source code, is
proprietary."

------
alanh
I await a fork that lets me, you know, _win_.

------
jarin
It appears to be an iOS port of the Flixel game library for Flash:
<http://flixel.org/>

~~~
Samuel_Michon
That makes sense, since Canabalt was first developed for Flash, then ported to
iOS. Adam Saltsman is the author of the Flixel API as well as the Canabalt
games.

------
consultutah
Interesting, I'd comtemplated writing a similar game using
<http://anscamobile.com> which is lua, but looks and works a lot like
actionscript.

Now there will probably be a dozen other similar games though. ;-)

